# Pulseaudio - wie einrichten?

## musv

Guten Abend, 

ich versuche inzwischen seit geraumer Zeit irgendwie Pulseaudio benutzerfreundlich zu kriegen. 

In der KDE-Leiste werden mir 2 Lautstärke-Symbole angezeigt. Das erste Symbol zeigt mir 2 Mixer an:

Oxygen HD Audio (Virtuoso 66)

Ereignistöne

Das 2. Symbol zeigt einen horizontalen Balken, bei dem ich die Lautstärke zwischen 0 und 100% verschieben kann. 

Im ersten Symbol kann ich in die Mixer/KMix-Einstellungen gehen. Dort kann ich auswählen: 

Wiedergabegeräte (1 Mixer: Oxygen HD Audio)

Aufnahmegeräte: Es wird nichts abgespielt.

Wiedergabestreams: Ereignistöne

Aufnahmestreams: Es wird nichts abgespielt.

Bei der Auswahl der Hauptkanals zeigt er mir an: CMI8788 Oxygen HD Audio (schon wieder). Bei der Audio-Einrichtung hab ich als Profil: Analog Surround 5.1-Ausgabe ausgewählt (hab ein billiges 5.1-Analog-Set an der Soundkarte angeschlossen). Der Test klappt wunderbar. 

Was will ich eigentlich:

Ich hab's heut irgendwie mal kurz hinbekommen, dass ich bei der Auswahl der Audiokanäle statt der oberen 4 angezeigt bekommen hab:

Main

PCM

Headphones

Eigentlich wollte ich genau das haben. Außerdem konnte ich noch auswählen, welche Audio-Devices ich einbeziehen will. Angeboten wurde mir da:

Oxygen HD Virtuoso

HD Audio

Wiedergabestreams

Wie ich das gemacht hab, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber den Reboot hat's auf alle Fälle nicht überlebt. Die Pulseaudioconfig (~/.config/pulse) hab ich schon gelöscht. Und in /etc/pulse ist alles auf default.

Der Grund ist der, dass ich gern die Lautstärketasten nur für den Kopfhörerstream verwenden möchte, da ich an den angeschlossenen Boxen einen eigenen Lautstärkeregler hab. 

Kann man Pulseaudio irgendwie dazu zwinge, die brauchbaren Regler anzuzeigen? pavucontrol und pavuprefs bieten mir auch keine anderen Optionen an.

----------

## schmidicom

Das meiste hat wenig mit Pulseaudio an sich zu tun und mehr mit der Art und Weise wie Plasma damit umgeht.

1. Warum zwei Lautstärke Symbole.

Ein Symbol kommt vom KMix und das andere vom KDE Plasma selbst. Das Symbol von KMix hatte lange Zeit funktional mehr zu bieten als das vom Plasma aber in den aktuellsten Versionen von KDE Plasma ist der Unterschied ziemlich klein geworden und KMix dient hier eigentlich nur noch dem wiederherstellen der zuletzt gesetzten Lautstärke (falls das kein anderer Teil der eigenen Installation, wie "media-sound/alsa-utils", übernimmt).

2. Lautstärke am Keyboard regeln.

Auch hier bestimmt der KDE Plasma wie auf die Lautstärke Tasten am Keyboard reagiert wird, der Pulseaudio-Server im Hintergrund interessiert sich nicht die Bohne dafür. Wenn du hier das Verhalten ändern willst wären die "Globalen Kurzbefehle" in den Systemeinstellungen des KDE Plasma wohl die passende Anlaufstelle.

Ich weiß aber das sich die Lautstärke der vorhanden Wiedergabegeräte mit dem Konsolenbefehl pactl einzeln steuern lässt und dieser Befehl müsste sich sicher auch über ein neues Tastaturkürzel aufrufen lassen.

3. Wiedergabestreams getrennt regeln

Pulseaudio hat in der Standardkonfiguration die Angewohnheit die Gesamtlautstärke (Master) hochzuschrauben wenn ein einzelner Wiedergabestream lauter eingestellt wird als die Gesamtlautstärke selbst, das nennen die flat-volume. Ich persönlich kann diesem Verhalten unter KDE Plasma nicht wirklich viel abgewinnen und deaktiviere es lieber:

```
flat-volumes = no
```

----------

## musv

Naja, der Problem ist eher, dass mir Pulseaudio keine Trennung mehr der einzelnen Kanäle (Main, Headphones) anbietet. Ich hab's jetzt anders gelöst. Keine Ahnung, ob das so von Pulseaudio gewollt ist. Liegt auch nicht an KMix. Alsamixer und Pavucontrol zeigen mir auch nichts vernünftiges an. 

Ich hab Pulseaudio deaktiviert. 

```
/etc/pulse/client.conf:autospawn = no
```

Beim Rechnerstart wird mir dann der Lautstärkeregler so angezeigt, wie ich das will. Wenn ich danach Pulseaudio manuell starte, bleiben die Regler so erhalten. Ich glaub trotzdem, dass das irgendwie ein Bug ist und so nicht gewollt sein kann.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich selbst habe leider nur ein Gerät (meine Boxen) am Computer angeschlossen auf dem Sound raus kommen könnte daher zeigt mir mein "kcmshell5 kcm_pulseaudio" unter Ausgabegeräte auch nur eines an. Aber nach allem was ich über Pulseaudio so herausgefunden habe bezweifle ich sehr das ein solches Scenario wie deines nicht berücksichtigt wurde.

Das was auf der folgenden Webseite beschrieben wird steht auch im "kcmshell5 kcm_pulseaudio" zur Verfügung, zumindest bei mir.

http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices

Und so wie das da aussieht meine ich müsste es auch möglich sein die Lautstärke der vorhanden Ausgabegeräte einzeln zu steuern.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich selbst habe leider nur ein Gerät (meine Boxen) am Computer angeschlossen auf dem Sound raus kommen könnte daher zeigt mir mein "kcmshell5 kcm_pulseaudio" unter Ausgabegeräte auch nur eines an.

 

Da steht bei mir auch nur die Soundkarte. 

Naja, egal. Ist zwar blöd, dass ich den Pulseaudio dann manuell starten muss, wenn ich ihn brauch. Aber ich kann damit leben. Pulseaudio hab ich eigentlich nur installiert, weil ich mal Tombraider spielen wollte und das nur Pulseaudio unterstützt. Dafür hab ich aber evtl. auch 'ne Lösung gefunden, die das Problem besser angeht. Das wird sich aber erst noch zeigen.

----------

## musv

Ich hab mal etwas nachgeforscht, warum Pulseaudio bei mir nicht richtig will. Pulseaudio kommt wohl nicht damit klar, wenn mehrere Masterchannel existieren:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84983

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/936539

Meine Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar DS. Und irgendwie findet man schon seit 2010 die ersten Einträge. Aber das Problem ist wohl noch immer nicht gelöst. Super Sache!

----------

